# Birmingham Rollers



## bigislerollers

Aloha All,
The rain finally let up and I was able to fly today.
Here are some pics.


----------



## Skyeking

...breathtaking....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Avion

Like angels in the sky. Beautiful pics. 

George


----------



## velo99

Hey Dex howyadoon?


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Kenny,

I'm doing a little better now that the rain has stopped, (for now). How are you doing? Were those tornado's in your neck of the woods? If they were, I hope everyone is OK.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Beautiful rollers  
There's no way I would have ever been able to take pics of them flying like that; great job! Now if only I could get my rollers up in the air like they're supposed to...


----------



## k-will

great pics and birds you have there.i absolutely love the birminghams and wish i could get some.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Hi, Dexter,

You have very beautiful birds. That 2nd picture made my day. It reminded me of a rainbow in the sky.

Alice


----------



## Jastreb

Does the paint work?


----------



## Grim

Are some of those birds dyed?


----------



## Lovebirds

Grim said:


> Are some of those birds dyed?


I wondered that too. A couple of them look "very RED"........


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Grim and Lovebirds,
Yes, some of the birds are marked with halloween hair spray. I have quite a few birds with white flights and white tails that I cannot distinguish from each other. I use the spray to ID the birds so I can evaluate their individual performance.
The hair spray is safe and washes out in a few weeks. It also makes for a very colorful flock of birds.


----------



## Lovebirds

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Grim and Lovebirds,
> Yes, some of the birds are marked with halloween hair spray. I have quite a few birds with white flights and white tails that I cannot distinguish from each other. I use the spray to ID the birds so I can evaluate their individual performance.
> The hair spray is safe and washes out in a few weeks. It also makes for a very colorful flock of birds.


So, I guess the hair spray doesn't affect their flight? I know what hair spray does to MY hair.........I hate the stuff.......


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Oh, WOW! Beautiful birds and very acrobatic.


----------



## Grim

Ok I see good idea and good pictures!

Do you guys have hawks over there?


----------



## Margarret

Wonderful pictures. Those birds are having a great time!

Margaret


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Grim,

Yes we do have a native hawaiian hawk (I'O). I have a resident pair that visits my airspace almost daily. So far I have a couple of birds injured by them but non taken that I know of. 

There have also been reports of Peregrin Falcons migrating here. Luckily, the state wildlife biologist, on this island at least, recognizes that they don't belong here with all the endangered birds that inhabit these islands and are working on ways to keep the Peregrins and other non native bop's from becoming established here.


----------



## Grim

I hope they are only visiting.


----------



## Jastreb

bigislerollers said:


> Yes, some of the birds are marked with halloween hair spray. I have quite a few birds with white flights and white tails that I cannot distinguish from each other. I use the spray to ID the birds so I can evaluate their individual performance.
> The hair spray is safe and washes out in a few weeks. It also makes for a very colorful flock of birds.


I thought that you were using it as a "hawk repellent"! Some people think that hawks won't attack these colorful birds. Then again some disagree.


----------



## bigislerollers

Here are a couple of pic's of my first 2008 squeeks.


----------



## Grim

So how many of those squeakers are you sending me? j/k nice pics look like they are doing well.


----------



## TAWhatley

Those are gorgeous youngsters, Dex! Thank you for the photos! Hope you will send us some more!

Terry


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Grim,

Send me your address. As soon as the squeeks can read I'll have them fly up to you.


----------



## Grim

Ok cool. I'll PM it in a sec


----------



## bigislerollers

Some pics of 2008 babies out for a fly.


----------



## bigislerollers

2ND round babies, enjoying some sun.


----------



## TAWhatley

Beautiful photos and birds, Dexter! Please keep sharing with us!

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima

Great looking birds you got there Dexter. How many birds do you have?


----------



## bigislerollers

Whats up Eric.

I have about 75 Rollers at this time. Also have 2 English Carriers and got stuck with 7 (almost pure white) Bandit grizzle racers.


----------



## ezemaxima

I wanna see some pics of your English carriers and Bandits. Why do you say stuck with them Bandits? I'll take a pair off your hands if you want to.


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Eric,

I'll post pics as soon as I can take some new ones. 

The reason I said "stuck" is because I got a friend who said that his wife had wanted to get into the release business and wanted some birds. So I went looking around and contacted another friend of mine who was able to get some mismarked whites that another fancier had used to start his white bird flock. Well, after I get them here the original guy who wanted the birds changed their minds.

If you want them all let me know. There are 4 hens and 3 cocks, also got 3 babies in the nest about 2-3 weeks old. I believe the oldest bird is a 2005 (not positive) I'll check when I get home. Just let me know, just pay for shipping.


----------



## bigislerollers

Here are a couple pics of the birds.

This is the English Carrier pair. The black pied is the hen and the white is the cock. They have finally started to build a nest after about 3 months together.













Here are pics of 2 of the Bandit pairs. The first pair has one squeek that looks to be all white.


----------



## ezemaxima

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Eric,
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I can take some new ones.
> 
> The reason I said "stuck" is because I got a friend who said that his wife had wanted to get into the release business and wanted some birds. So I went looking around and contacted another friend of mine who was able to get some mismarked whites that another fancier had used to start his white bird flock. Well, after I get them here the original guy who wanted the birds changed their minds.
> 
> If you want them all let me know. There are 4 hens and 3 cocks, also got 3 babies in the nest about 2-3 weeks old. I believe the oldest bird is a 2005 (not positive) I'll check when I get home. Just let me know, just pay for shipping.


Very tempting but are you sure you want to give them all away? Where did you get them anyways? Not sure how you will ship them since there is no more Aloha Air Cargo?


----------



## bigislerollers

ezemaxima said:


> Very tempting but are you sure you want to give them all away? Where did you get them anyways? Not sure how you will ship them since there is no more Aloha Air Cargo?


Yes, if you want all of them. These birds were bred off of birds originally imported to Hawaii by Rogers Uchima. He is the guy who I originally went to see about getting the white homers. He had bred these birds and given them to a friend of his who wanted to start a release business. The friend didn't need them any more and gave them back to Rogers to give to me. 
They are very nice birds and can definetly be raced.
As for Aloha cargo, they are back up here. I know that the club that Rogers races with raced from Oahu and Maui recently. I think they fly from Maui on Saturday. 
Let me check with Aloha and with the P.O. I know we can ship out of the Hilo P.O. to the mainland, just have to see if Maui will accept and see what the cost is. If we can go the P.O. route it should be cheaper especially because of getting the crate back to me if we go with Aloha. 
Anyways, let me know. They won't be ready for a couple weeks yet, at least till the squeeks get weaned.


----------



## ezemaxima

bigislerollers said:


> Yes, if you want all of them. As for Aloha cargo, they are back up here. Let me check with Aloha and with the P.O. If we can go the P.O. route it should be cheaper.



So that's 7 birds and 3 squabs? Just found out from a friend that another company took over Aloha cargo. P.O. sounds like a good alternative but I never did use them for shipping birds to me. I'll PM you my info. 



bigislerollers said:


> I know that the club that Rogers races with raced from Oahu and Maui recently. I think they fly from Maui on Saturday.


Would these be a Y/B or O/B race? Do you know where the point of release. I would love to release my birds at the same time and see how they react to other birds but then I just remember that I work early on Saturday.


----------



## bigislerollers

Whats up Eric,

I just PM'd you.

They are racing old birds at this time. I don't know where the exact release point is but I think I heard him mention Lahaina.


----------



## ezemaxima

The bird on the left looks almost exactly like my first ever pet pigeon when I was 10 yrs old back in the Philippines. Found it walking in our garage along with a pure black King pigeon. Both had their wings clipped and no one ever came to claim them back.


----------



## *ADRIAN*

Woooowww thts amazing!!!!!Which i had a few of them


----------



## bigislerollers

Hey Eric,
Here are the babies, as you can see it'll be at least 2 more weeks before they are ready.


----------



## ezemaxima

They so cute and look great. Take your time and let me know when your ready to ship them.

I'm currently planning out the division of my loft into 3 sections and most likely start it tomorrow. I gotta control their breeding cause sooner or later I won't have room for them.


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Eric,

Get used to building, remodeling and tweaking your set up, it always happens. Even after you finish your last renovation and think that it's perfect. There's always something that you think of that will make it better/easier to care for your birds and you start remodeling again.
Thats the fun part of this hobby, you're always learning something new and trying different things.
Take care.

PS - The birds will enjoy getting a break from breeding every once in a while.


----------



## nizamo

hi..
can i ask u something??
can u tell me the differences between homer and birmingham roller? compare to size, which one more big? homer or roller? there are any characteristic that make they looks different??
thanks..
nizamo from malaysia..


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha Nizamo,

Rollers are a lot smaller than racers and also their head shapes are different.

Roller 









Homer


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha All,

I was taking some pictures today of my kit flying and I got lucky and got a shot of 4 birds rolling at once in the same frame without any other birds in the frame. Sorta looks fake but it's the real thing.


----------



## TAWhatley

Awesome shot, Dexter .. get it into the photo contest if you care to!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

I agree with Terry, Dexter!

Beautiful shot!

Hugs

Shi


----------



## bigislerollers

Thanks Terry and Shi,

I have a couple other photos that I have to sort through that look a lot more natural. This photo is just too unrealistic and I don't want anyone thinking that I doctored the photo to put into the contest.


----------



## Lovebirds

bigislerollers said:


> Thanks Terry and Shi,
> 
> I have a couple other photos that I have to sort through that look a lot more natural. This photo is just too unrealistic and I don't want anyone thinking that I doctored the photo to put into the contest.


Looks go to me.........natural too. They ARE rollers after all..........


----------



## ezemaxima

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha All,
> 
> I was taking some pictures today of my kit flying and I got lucky and got a shot of 4 birds rolling at once in the same frame without any other birds in the frame. Sorta looks fake but it's the real thing.


great pix... should enter it in the photo contest... performing breeds


----------



## bigislerollers

Thanks Eric,

I'm trying to find the right picture to enter in the contest. 
How are the birds doing?


----------



## ezemaxima

bigislerollers said:


> Here are a couple pics of the birds.
> 
> This is the English Carrier pair. The black pied is the hen and the white is the cock. They have finally started to build a nest after about 3 months together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dexter,
> 
> I know it's been awhile but do you still have English Carriers?


----------



## viveksamson

can i find any roller pigeon in india ? please any suggestions thank you


----------

